# Tactical pro II experience



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I recently picked up a new kimber tactical pro II. I have been reading alot about peoples personal experinces with them and talked to several owners. Every person I have talked to said they have never had any problems with them, some of whom own several. Unfortunely none of these people are close friends, and I don't want to hound someone about meeting me and letting shoot their guns. So I decided to go for one and hoped I got one of the "never had the first problem" guns. After getting home I noticed that kimber only gives u one mag. At first I was slightly upset I didn't get another for what I was paying, but after shooting the first 150 .... I was happy to only have the one. I have 3 Wilson's in a .45 and had them at the range too of course to test them out. The kimber mag never wanted to load the last round and failed to load 5 times other than the last round. The Wilson's had one bad feed out of the 150. The second trip to the range was only 100 rounds and only with the Wilson mags. I had 2 non feeds ..... When I say non feed, the slide stuck open with the round still in the magazine. The slide isn't touching the round either. I just pull the slide back and it's good to go. That is the only issuse I am having. I, for some reason, am more accurate with this 4" barrelled kimber than I am with a SA .45 with a 5" barrel. It's me and not the guns causing this, maybe it's just me believing what I have read about kimbers. But I am going to finish breaking it in a few wks and see how it's going. Might have to have a little work done on the gun. But it's been fun and hopefully I can get the kinks out. Because I really like the look and feel of all the kimbers I have held.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Kimber's been replacing a lot of slide stops lately, if you're getting premature slide lock, you might want to give them a call and have them go ahead and send you a new slide stop.


----------

